# removal of dialysis cath



## cooper1 (May 20, 2009)

I would like to see what cpt code others use for removal of a dialysis catheter and removals of port-a-cath.

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## cmartin (May 21, 2009)

Removal of a CAPD cath is 49422; venous access port 36590.
C.Martin


----------

